# Moving to Sardinia



## kajag

Hello all,

I have some questions about Sardinia and I hope that you can help me out.
I am currently living on Madeira island and I decided to relocate somewhere closer to home and Sardinia has really caught my eye.

I have never been there, so I would like to ask, which town do you recommend to settle in at the beginning in order to have a good starting point (transportation wise) for cruising around and finding an apartment/house? I intend to come in first week of September. Are there many real estates on the market at that time or is it better to come in some other time of year?

I will rent a car when I arrive, but later on I will have to rely on public transportation, so I need to be in a town that is not too isolated, however, I do not want to live in main cities, I would really like to find someplace small, quiet and genuine, hopefully with a supermarket. I want to be able to jump in the sea during my lunch break, as I do it here.

Fortunately, I do not have to look for employment, but I would like to know what is healthcare system like (from a resident point of view)? Are there big differences between public and private healthcare system? Is private sector affordable?

Can someone please tell me, how much do you spend on average for electricity, water, gas and internet per month? Do apartments have their own counters?


Thank you very much and kind regards,
kajag


----------



## kajag

No one?

Any advice would be highly appreciated.


----------



## NickZ

If you want to be closer to Slovenia then why Sardenia? The whole east coast of Italy would be better IMHO.


----------



## kajag

Honestly, I like living on an island. And I could go back home if I would want to live by the Adriatic sea - the thrill would be gone in this case.


----------



## NickZ

But you said you want to be closer to home. Sardenia will be closer on the map but won't be any closer in traveling time.


----------



## kajag

I disagree.
Funchal - Lisbon - Venice takes 4,5 hours.
Cagliari - Venice would take me an hour and a half.

I both cases I would need another 2-3 hours from Venice to Ljubljana (by car).


----------



## ransie

Hi, 
I'm from Sardinia. If you wanna move there be aware that in Sardinia nobody relies on public transportation. Everybody use their own car and that's why the capital city, Cagliari, it's very trafficated and it's an hell for the parking space matter. I don't know if you wish to look even for a job because honestly not even the locals can find a job and almost nobody speaks english. I hope that helped you. Good luck!


----------



## kajag

Hello ransie,

thank you for the information.

May I ask what is the reason that no one relies on public transportation? 
Is it slow, unreliable, badly connected? If I understand correctly there are plenty of buses, trains etc. 

I will not need to look for a job and I would like to be in a quieter town, so I believe that Cagliari is not the place for me to settle in. I am leaning towards Villasimius or Baunei regions, but I cannot really say anything for sure until I see these places.

Thanks again.


----------



## ransie

Hi, 
the problem with the buses in Cagliari for example it's that they're always late, they don't really respect the timetables. With the trains they normally on time, but mostly there are not good connection and usually from the train station of a small town there is not the bus stop, so you might need to walk quite a lot to find the bus stop to move from that town to another. The buses between one town to the other are really slow because they stop in several small villages and it might take a life to get wherever you wanna get. Villasimius it's quite expensive as it's a turistic place, but it's lovely and in winter time very very quiet. But in summer time it's one of the most busy place in Sardinia. Baunei honestly I don't know it I cannot tell you anything about it. But if you don't need to go to work and you have all the time you want to move from one town to the other, it might be ok. My point of view it's based on my life, and to go to work or go to the university I wouldn't rely on buses.
I hope this helped you.
Don't esitate to contact me for any further information.
Br,
Veronica


----------

